# My Pair! *Pic Heavy*



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Got permission from the breeder to share the pics of my two rattie pups  Very excited, especially as I was originally going to have to wait for the next litter to get a pair of girls, but someone backed out--and now these two have my name on them  One's a rex, the other is a smooth coat.

*Maple

*






*

Sweet-Tea

*


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Very cute babies


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you picked out names? Sweet-Tea looks a LOT like my Athena: http://i.imgur.com/WlEwhbnh.jpg


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

She does! Very cute little girl 

I haven't picked out names yet, I wanna see their personalities first


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh gosh! They're sooo cute! I want tiny little baby rattlings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

They are darling!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Awe. Soooo cuuttte!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

New pics of Maple and Sweet-Tea:






And a catch up for Sugar, who's day 7 pic is already posted-she shared with Maple  (Also please keep your paws crossed that no one claimed her while I was debating!)


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Just heard back from the breeder--Sugars mine! *happy dancing* She is also apparently the most outgoing of my trio


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload!! And Sweet-tea is so precious, with that spot on her head! 
I'd be actually tempted to keep those names, they're so sweet


----------

